# Today's success



## djones (Dec 3, 2013)

Very first shot with borrowed rifle. Laser sighted only. May have to "borrow" that gun again.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 4, 2013)

alright dj. meat in the freezer. wish we had a little white stuff on the ground.


----------



## djones (Dec 4, 2013)

If I hunted for big antlers I'd starve. 2 in the freezer this year will tide us over nicely through the winter. Snow might be gone after this week's rain.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good eaten right there! Congrats!


----------



## djones (Dec 11, 2013)

I think it'll be the last of the season considering the weather that's coming in.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

